# Schriftgröße bei Buttons



## Brain (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo erstmal!!!
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
Ich möchte die Schriftgröße in einem Button verändern. Wenn ich dies jedoch tue dann sieht man bei mir nur noch drei Punkte. 
Kann man irgendwas dagegen tun?
Danke für jede Antwort!!!


----------



## Illuvatar (16. Mai 2004)

Was hast du denn schon probiert?
Es müsste ja mit setFont gehen.
Und danach am Besten noch pack(), validate(), doLayout() oder etwas ähnliches aufrufen.


----------



## Brain (16. Mai 2004)

Also ich nur das gemacht:


```
Font font = new Font("Monospaced", Font.BOLD, 18);

		JButton jButton1 = new JButton("7");
		jButton1.setBounds(10, 46, 41, 30);
		jButton1.setFont(font);
		jButton1.setBackground(Color.WHITE);
		jButton1.setFocusPainted(false);
		getContentPane().add(jButton1);
```

Und die 7 passt nicht in den Button.


----------



## Illuvatar (16. Mai 2004)

Wenn du keinen LayoutManager verwendest, kann es halt passieren, dass die Zahl, wie du schon sagtest, nicht auf den Button passt.


----------

